# שבת שלום



## Le Bélier

Not really a translation question, but rather, a question about the usage. I have heard this phrase used to mean the equivalent of _"have a good weekend"_. But even as a goy, I feel that it expresses a stronger sentiment, with the English phrase feeling somewhat more colloquial. My specific questions are:
Is it considered bad taste or impolite to say to somebody שבת שלום when the speaker doesn't perform traditional Shabbat practices? i.e., not wanting to offend somebody's religious beliefs. If so, is there a better way to express the English sentiment in such cases, and
Does the answer to the above depend on whether one is in Eretz Israel or in the diaspora?


----------



## JaiHare

Here in Israel, I have heard it from people who do not keep Shabbat at all -- and those who keep it partially (like myself). It is not only a religious term, since even non-religious people have the right to enjoy and rest on Shabbat, in which ever way they see fit. 

In the USA, I only heard it during religious services -- since I didn't really socialize with too many Jews outside of the synagogue.


----------



## aries44

If you are speaking Hebrew, you are speaking Hebrew. שבת שלום is the correct phrase and it is used on introducing every television show broadcast on Saturday by people who obviously have no religious context.  Reminds me of a Catholic priest I knew who ended every sentence with בירצת השם .(God willing).


----------



## HansChaim

Also the Arabs in Israel and Christian people use the words שבת שלום . It has nothing to do with religion but is a good wish that this day will be a peaceful day!


----------



## elroy

Indeed, it is not uncommon for non-Jews in Israel to use this phrase when speaking to Jews in Hebrew. I'd like to point out, however, that "Arab" is not a religion, so in this context it would have been more appropriate to say "Muslims and Christians in Israel."


----------



## HansChaim

Thank you for this. I lived in Ma'alot Tarshiha with a lot of Christian and Muslim Arabs and also with Druzim!


----------



## Gadyc

This is one more theo-cultural linkage with language.
I think the idea is that Shabath is considered as some kind of cosmic reality. Every 7 days, it is here, since the 1st begining, when G-D "Shavath Vainafash".
It does not depend if any body in the world keeps Shabbath as Jews are commanded or not. Shabbath was "זכר למעשה באשית " before the Torah was given to humans.


----------



## cfu507

Le Bélier said:


> Is it considered bad taste or impolite to say to somebody שבת שלום when the speaker doesn't perform traditional Shabbat practices?


 
Keeping Shabbat in Israel is very weird. Some families light Shabbat candles, do Kiddush on Friday night, and on the day after they do barbecue, drive (trip) and do coffee in finjan on a camp stove.

I'm one of them, one of my neighborsis Muslim and we say "Shabbat Shalom" to each other on Fridays.

When someone who is not Jew tells me Shabat Shalom I appreciate it, more than just "have a nice weekend". I belive it means that he respects me and my religion.

Shabat Shalom!


----------



## Le Bélier

Thank you all for your responses.  It's wonderful to learn not only the language, but also to understand some of the cultural aspects as well.


----------

